# .223 for coyote



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

is a .223 an adequet round for a coyote?..they look too small to stop a coyote, and all i hear is shot placement, but can a .223 stop a coyote in its tracks with a nice body shot----------or should i just stick with a .243


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

do a search.


----------



## Colorado Cat (Nov 24, 2006)

a 223 is plenty gun for coyote . i have shot 1 out at 250 yards and it dropped right there. most shots i take are under 1oo yards and never lost 1 yet. i did have one run about 100 yards after the shot but that was using full metal jackets.it might not be alot of guys first choice but it is a good choice for coyotes.should be able to take confident shots out to 300 yards .


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

thanks cat...they just looked so small it was hard to beleive.. and yea ne-bo think i tried that. so just stop instigating and grow up. after all, whasts this forum for if you cant ask questions


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well lets see........... in the "What is the Perfect Gun For Fox and Coyote" thread, the "Cheap .223 For Yotes and Fox" thread, and the " What Is The .223 Compared To The .243 For Predators" thread, all of which you started, you basically asked and received answers to the same question. In addition in the "Cartridge For Big Game" thread you stated "i thik im gonna get a 300 win mag for deer, elk, moose, and bear, and a .223 (or 22-250) for varmints and predators...sound good". Don't know if you just like seeing your posts in print or just don't pay attention. Grow up you say....... good advise, you should take it.


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

a 223 works for deer so it will deffintly work for coyotes


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

how old are you gohan?ne_bo?...mind your own business and stop causing trouble. this forum isnt for that


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

thansk sin man...and gohon., like i said i just saw the .223 round a few days ago. i thought it just looked to small to take down a coyote, but it takes down deer, now that i've learned thanks to the helpful guys.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Squirrelsniper91

Gohon and Ne_bo are not starting trouble. Searching was good advice. You will find that the question was asked if a 223 was good enough for deer. That thread has lasted for a year or two and has much information. If they are good enough for deer they are good enough for coyote. I have killed coyote with everything from archery, to 223, up to 300 Win mag. I also consider my post friendly advise.
Yes Squirrelsniper91 you should be able to ask questions. Some people get tired of the same old questions over and over, but there are so many new people that asking the question again is perfectly acceptable as far as I am concerned. Lets just not get to easily offended.


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

your right, plainsman.. sorry if i got offended.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Squirrelsniper91,

I've answered a lot of your questions on here before. As Plainsman said there are a lot of new people that ask the same question over and over. I haven't a problem with that and try to answer them when I can as that doesn't get old to me. But in your case you've asked the same question in a different format five times now........ that does get old. I suspect that's probable where neb_bo was coming from also. Hell son, there is even a sticky at the top of this forum on the .223 and the 22-250 just for the simple reason to try and cut down on redundant questions. BTW, I don't know why a 15 year old would be interested in my age but I've got grandchildren older than you. Oh well......... at least you didn't ask about the 17HMR.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Good to see you guys getting back on topic.

Plainsman,

Yes, this forum is growing larger every day with new users. We are bound to see some repeat questions and will have to deal with that. I think it's a good sign for the sport of predator calling.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Good Morning Fallguy,

I think you will 
edit this post in any way you want.

GO BLUE JAYS!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks Plainsman.

Nope, just here.

:wink:


----------

